# Seminary Suggestions (PA)



## WaywardNowHome (May 17, 2009)

This time next year, I will be graduating from college. I'm planning on attending seminary for an M.Div, entering in the Fall of 2010, Lord willing. I guess this is a good time to start researching seminaries and things of that sort?

I live in the suburbs outside of Philadelphia and I want to stay close to home while I attend seminary. My #1 pick for a while has been Westminster, which is just 10 minutes from my house. If I'm accepted into WTS, I am 99% sure that I will go there. But for various reasons, I think it would be wise to research some other seminaries in the area.

Can anyone offer some suggestions and insight into this matter? The only other seminary in this area that I've heard about is Biblical Theological Seminary.


----------



## Oecolampadius (May 17, 2009)

There are reformed seminaries that offer distance education, like PRTS and GPTS. If you think you can do academic work without having to be at the seminary then you don't have to limit yourself to those around your area.

However, distance education is not for everyone and I myself would very much prefer the traditional brick and mortar education over distance ed. So, if you get accepted by WTS then I think that that would be your best choice.


----------



## WaywardNowHome (May 17, 2009)

Hmm. I had never really considered distance education. I may look into that, though I personally feel that I'll get a lot more out of each course if I am present in a room, listening to a professor directly. But it is something to think about. Thanks!


----------



## larryjf (May 17, 2009)

I agree that WTS should be your first choice.
Biblical Seminary is a very good school, and i would recommend it for a seminary in this area.


(by the way, i'm in a Phila. suburb as well...Boothwyn/Marcus Hook)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 17, 2009)

Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary should be your first choice.


----------



## larryjf (May 17, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary should be your first choice.



That's not really close to Philadelphia suburbs...do they have an online option?

They are a very good seminary, my Pastor received his M.Div. from there.


----------



## CharlieJ (May 17, 2009)

Well, some of it depends on your long-term goals. If you plan on or are open to doing future academic work (PhD, ThM, publishing), then WTS is certainly one of the best Reformed seminaries. They have history, faculty, accreditation, a broad church base, interaction w/ non-Reformed (very important!), a theological journal, and high demands on students (including languages). 

I'm not saying this to knock any other seminary. Just, if you want to go on academically, it will be much easier to do so through WTS than many other places. If you see yourself in a more niche group, then check out the appropriate school.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 17, 2009)

larryjf said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary should be your first choice.
> ...



No online but it is in PA...


----------



## Dearly Bought (May 17, 2009)

larryjf said:


> I agree that WTS should be your first choice.
> Biblical Seminary is a very good school, and i would recommend it for a seminary in this area.
> 
> 
> (by the way, i'm in a Phila. suburb as well...Boothwyn/Marcus Hook)



From what I know, I would steer far clear of Biblical Seminary in its current condition. I hear that it was rather Reformed in days of yore, but things appear to have changed. I would characterize the general feel as "Emergent". I might note that they list Peter Enns as a current adjunct instructor.

To tell you the truth, I think I'd recommend RPTS in your situation.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 17, 2009)

Biblical, in Hatfield, will NOT steer you well, IMNSHO.
They have gone off the deep end.

Go to Westminster. Even if you end up not-liking things about it, you will probably never regret having a WTS degree.

Not that there's anything wrong with the school I attended (GPTS), I just don't mind cheering for Machen's old school, especially when it is a stone's throw from your residence.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 17, 2009)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Biblical, in Hatfield, will NOT steer you well, IMNSHO.
> They have gone off the deep end.
> 
> Go to Westminster. Even if you end up not-liking things about it, you will probably never regret having a WTS degree.
> ...



Agreed. The NT department is all gaga over NT Wright, NPP and assorted other nonsense.


----------



## greenbaggins (May 17, 2009)

In my opinion, Franke is enough to scare anyone away from Biblical Seminary. I wouldn't touch that seminary right now with a 10 foot pole. Westminster, on the other hand (I have insider info on this) just hired Greg Beale to be the chair of the NT department! 

WTS, in short, is definitely where you need to go, especially if you are within spitting distance of it.


----------



## WaywardNowHome (May 17, 2009)

Great! I feel a much greater peace about attending Westminster now. Now all that needs to happen is me getting accepted... 

Thanks a lot for the input and suggestions, everyone. God bless.


----------



## Berean (May 18, 2009)

WaywardNowHome said:


> Great! I feel a much greater peace about attending Westminster now. Now all that needs to happen is me getting accepted...



We can pray, if that be God's will.


----------



## charliejunfan (May 18, 2009)

Plus WTS's building is really cool!
A great heritage!


----------



## WaywardNowHome (May 18, 2009)

Berean said:


> WaywardNowHome said:
> 
> 
> > Great! I feel a much greater peace about attending Westminster now. Now all that needs to happen is me getting accepted...
> ...



Yes, that would be much appreciated.  Always Lord willing!


----------



## FenderPriest (May 18, 2009)

WaywardNowHome said:


> My #1 pick for a while has been Westminster, which is just 10 minutes from my house. If I'm accepted into WTS, I am 99% sure that I will go there. But for various reasons, I think it would be wise to research some other seminaries in the area.



You should take hope - they accepted me, surely they'll accept you!

-----Added 5/18/2009 at 07:59:11 EST-----



greenbaggins said:


> Westminster, on the other hand (I have insider info on this) just hired Greg Beale to be the chair of the NT department!



Seriously!? That makes attending WTS this fall even more awesome! Very exciting news.


----------

